# Soundblaster Live 24-bit External and MS Vista OS



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

I am trying to use my 24-Bit SB Live system with a new Vista Home Premium laptop. The problem is not in hooking it up and it works fine, BUT I can not find out where or how to turn on the "Enable Monitoring" feature on the Line-In/Mic-in Advanced volume setting. It is simply not there any more, and I can not see it in the registry or the Sounds Control Panel anywhere.

Please help me if you know....thanks


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

brianscook said:


> It is simply not there any more,


Maybe you can go to a "Restore Point", that was before it came up missing?
Good luck!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Not many Vista users here yet. Certainly in XP you simply use the Creative device application and select monitoring. I guess you're saying it isn't so easy in Vista. Are they new drivers and application programs from Creative for Vista? Some companies aren't quite up to speed on Vista yet.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

brucek said:


> Not many Vista users here yet. Certainly in XP you simply use the Creative device application and select monitoring. I guess you're saying it isn't so easy in Vista. Are they new drivers and application programs from Creative for Vista? Some companies aren't quite up to speed on Vista yet.
> 
> brucek


Yes, there is a new driver and software package available for Vista, but it is very simple compared to the one for XP and the the Audio/Sound Control Panel interface is totally different.

Evidently Creative Labs has forgotten to add the ability to turn on the "Enable Monitoring" for Line-In/Mic in Vista so far, or else I just can't find it, and I've looked everywhere I can think of!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Bruce, that would be a great suggestion, but that particular setting is only availble after installing the SB software or a similar software. Doesn't come as a default with any OS that I kow of....thanks though


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Then does Vista allow you access to the Windows mixer like XP? You would simply go to the Playback Mixer (not Record Mixer) and un-mute (or enable) Line-in and I would think that you should be able to monitor the output.... That's basically the end result of the application having Monitor enabled...

brucek


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

brucek said:


> Then does Vista allow you access to the Windows mixer like XP? You would simply go to the Playback Mixer (not Record Mixer) and un-mute (or enable) Line-in and I would think that you should be able to monitor the output.... That's basically the end result of the application having Monitor enabled...
> 
> brucek


Well, in my version of XP you have to click o the Advanced button under the Line-In on the Volume Control panel, and not just unmute it. It requires an extra setting change, but in Vista, I can get to the properties for the Line-in device but there is no "Enable Monitoring" feature to be found anywhere, even after the latest SB driver installation.

I tried to find out where to set it in the registry, and then thought it may be stored in an INI file somewhere, but no luck in either pursuit.

Brian


----------

